# Swedish: Och vi är AIK



## Pedro Miguel Pauleta

Hello,

I went to see a football game of AIK Solna in Stockholm and all fans sang the club anthem, which is "Å vi e AIK" : how does this title translate ? 


Thank you !


----------



## Lemminkäinen

I think the correct spelling would be: Å, vi är AIK.

Which would mean something like "oh, we are AIK".


----------



## jonquiliser

Å vi e AIK = Och vi är AIK = (And) we're the AIK.


----------



## Pedro Miguel Pauleta

Thanks for your explanations, Lemminkäinen and jonquiliser !

Actually, I had read somewhere that "vi e" could mean "we are", but I didn't understand why it was "e" instead of "är"... Now I've got the confirmation.

Thank you,
PMP


----------



## Södertjej

E is the way you write är when texting or chatspeak. It's written Stockholm accent, so to speak. A lot of people simplify common words and write them just the way they are pronounced, like dom instead of de, o instead of och, hörru instead of hör du.


----------



## Pedro Miguel Pauleta

Thank you for this precision, Södertjej !


----------



## Södertjej

Var så god!


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Moderator note: I have removed some posts which didn't have anything to do with the discussion and ventured into the chat territory. Please remember to keep on topic.


----------



## jonquiliser

Södertjej said:


> E is the way you write är when texting or chatspeak. It's written Stockholm accent, so to speak. A lot of people simplify common words and write them just the way they are pronounced, like dom instead of de, o instead of och, hörru instead of hör du.



It's definitely not a "Stockholm accent". There are probably many many more accents/dialects that use "e" and "å" than "är" and "och".


----------



## Södertjej

jonquiliser said:


> It's definitely not a "Stockholm accent". There are probably many many more accents/dialects that use "e" and "å" than "är" and "och".


Of course, I never meant "e" is only pronounced in Stockholm, but this is how AIK supporters (mainly 08) would pronounce it.


----------



## Grytolle

jonquiliser said:


> It's definitely not a "Stockholm accent". There are probably many many more accents/dialects that use "e" and "å" than "är" and "och".


Everyone uses the really short version e/ä, while stockholm use "e" (long) where others would use "ä" (long)


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Grytolle said:


> Everyone uses the really short version e/ä, while stockholm use "e" (long) where others would use "ä" (long)


As mentioned previously, it depends on context AND dialect. I think Södertjej was thinking in 'Stockholmian' because many AIK supporters would be, but as mentioned previously, the words och and är are pronounced like (short) å and (long) e in most places, even in Skåne, and that's why those letters got to represent those words in Swedish SMS/chatting contexts.

/Wilma


----------

